# Photoshop wrinkles out of background



## socal82

I tried to get the wrinkles out of my gray bed sheet but didn't get all of them. Is there any way in photo shop to get them out? The bed sheet is gray.


----------



## Light Guru

Without you posting the photo in question it's going to be impossible for anyone here to say what the best way to do it is. Or if it even needs to be done at all.


----------



## socal82

here is one of the test shots. to the right you can see it. theres more that are worse but computer is acting up.


----------



## KmH

Which of the 27 versions of Photoshop do you have? (Photoshop Elements - 10 versions, Photoshop and Photoshop CS - 13 versions, Lightroom - 4 versions = 27 versions of Photoshop.)

If your version of Photoshop has it, use the *Spot Healing Brush* and turn on *Content-Aware*. If you don't have Content-Aware as a tool option, use *Proximity match*
You could also use the *Clone Stamp* tool, but would have to keep re-selecting the clone source..


----------



## socal82

Cs 6 and elements 10


----------



## D3Shooter

KmH said:
			
		

> If your version of Photoshop has it, use the Spot Healing Brush and turn on Content-Aware



That is a good option for CS6


----------



## Edsport

I used the color range tool in CS4 to select the gray and then the magic wand tool to deselect the areas that was selected on her and then used gaussian blur to blur the gray. Also brought up the exposure a bit...


----------



## KmH

Nice edit. :thumbup: 

Elements and Lightroom don't have the Color Range function.


----------



## Buckster

Edsport said:


> I used the color range tool in CS4 to select the gray and then the magic wand tool to deselect the areas that was selected on her and then used gaussian blur to blur the gray.


That posterized the background into bands and clipped her hair so that it looks like she was pasted onto it.  I'd say that's not really a very good solution.


----------



## Buckster

I tried a different approach.

I cut her out of the original gray background with Topaz Remask 3, which better preserved her hair.  Then I placed her on a flat gray background sampled from the background of the original image near her head to best blend the hair back in.  I then ran her through Portrait Professional for a bit of skin, lighting and facial contour enhancement.  I adjusted levels to brighten the image without clipping.  Lastly, I applied a bit of sharpening to the image.


----------



## amolitor

Isn't anyone going to fix the highlights on her lip?


----------



## Light Guru

amolitor said:


> Isn't anyone going to fix the highlights on her lip?



I personally find the awkward pose much more distracting then the hi lights on the lip.


----------



## Buckster

amolitor said:


> Isn't anyone going to fix the highlights on her lip?


We all had a meeting and decided that was your job.


----------



## socal82

Thanks guys for the edits, they both look really good. Now the steps in cs4 the same for cs6?


----------

